# Diva's enjoying the California sun



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The weather here has been just BEAUTIFUL! So we have been taking the girls outside and they have been enjoying the grass. They are such little nuts, jumping around like little rabbits~ it's hard to get a clear pic of them because they don't sit still for long. But we sure wore them out....
enjoy the pics~


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are more pics~


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Last ones~~~
5 1/2 week old beauties!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

They are so cute.....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You should come over and visit them!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They're adorable! I absolutely love Sarah's white nose markings. Her white paws just complete the package.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures, I wish I lived close enough to come visit & play looks like they were having a ball.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the pics!! I love Sara's face!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm having puppy withdrawal and Cash isn't even six months yet.  they are beautiful!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

I just love the little divas.  They are all so adorable, but Sarah and Sassy are just to die for!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

They are precious! I think I am partial to Sarah also. Can you tell much about their personalities yet?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG they are just so sweet!! I think I am getting a tooth ache from here from how sweet they are!! They look like they are having so much fun running in the yard.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,
They are so cute. They all have beautiful little faces but Sarah and Star are especially precious.

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Majority rules! I vote for Sarah too! That little white nose just cries out for some kisses! Oh, who am I fooling.....love 'em ALL!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments~ Yes, I think Sarah has the sweetest face and she is very photogenic. However, she is also the spitfire of the group. That girl is busy! Sassy is confident and loves to explore and play. Star and Shelby are a bit more cautious, yet very sweet. Shelby loves to hear her own voice and definetly lets you know when she is not happy. Should have named her Wendy Whiner! LOL~ 
It has been such a joy watching these Diva's grow and learn. And I am sad to think that I only have one more month with them before they go to their new homes~I must cherish every moment!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are all sooooo beautiful. I would never be able to choose. Thanks for sharing your wonderful Diva's


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, your Diva's are absolutely precious!! Those pictures put a big smile on my face today - thank you for that


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

They are all just so precious! I want a baby! Thank you so much for sharing

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, your Shelby looks just like my Ricky did at that age! He's grown to love the sound of his own voice too! LOL 

They are gorgeous and look like they are having a blast out there on the grass. What puppy wouldn't? They are great pictures. Thanks so much for sharing them and making our day a little brighter. Keep 'em coming!

Are you planning on keeping one of the girls?


----------

